# Rough Idle/Stall/Low RPM's



## minor_times (Jan 29, 2009)

I just bought a 91 n/a and it ran fine for about an hour but after that it started stalling when I tried to let it idle, and the RPM's wouldn't go above 2500,seemed like it was hitting a rev limiter..About an hour after I got it home I started it up again, no stalling this time but the car idles erratically, wont hold steady at any RPM, and still wont go above 2500.. what gives?

any parts prone to water leaking in? When it was running it was dry, after driving through some rain is when the problems started. I just bought the car so unfortunately I dont know much about it, anyone know whats going on?


----------

